# Hamm hotels



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm hoping to go to the Hamm show on 10 Sept, but it seems the Mercure is all booked up! I know, I've left it late, but it hasn't been possible to make plans well in advance.

Does anyone know of a decent alternative hotel not far from the show that may have rooms available?

Thanks,
Ade.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Booking.com: 159937 hotels worldwide. Book your hotel now!


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I was actually hoping for a recommendation of a specific hotel not far from the show. I'm not familiar with Hamm so browsing a hotel site doesn't mean much to me...



Crownan said:


> Booking.com: 159937 hotels worldwide. Book your hotel now!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Balvennie said:


> Thanks for the link. I was actually hoping for a recommendation of a specific hotel not far from the show. I'm not familiar with Hamm so browsing a hotel site doesn't mean much to me...


So you google where the show is, go on the hotel site, put the show address in and look at how far away the hotels are.

Lazy Lazy Lazy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmmm... knowing where a hotel is located isn't a recommendation from a fellow reptile person now, is it?



Crownan said:


> So you google where the show is, go on the hotel site, put the show address in and look at how far away the hotels are.
> 
> Lazy Lazy Lazy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Balvennie said:


> Hmmm... knowing where a hotel is located isn't a recommendation from a fellow reptile person now, is it?


Its got Star ratings and reviews on the website! How is a reptile keeper any different to any other hotel user?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, for example the Mercure is "reptile-friendly", that's all.



Crownan said:


> Its got Star ratings and reviews on the website! How is a reptile keeper any different to any other hotel user?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Balvennie said:


> Well, for example the Mercure is "reptile-friendly", that's all.


Well unless you're buying an entire shops worth, who's ever gonna know? :whistling2:


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

I wish! :lol2:

It would also be nice to know there are some fellow reptile people staying there. Some *nice* fellow reptile people :2thumb:



Crownan said:


> Well unless you're buying an entire shops worth, who's ever gonna know? :whistling2:


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

Seriously though, have you actually tried finding a hotel in Hamm near the show using the site? I'm a pretty web-savvy person, but I have to say it's not easy!



Crownan said:


> So you google where the show is, go on the hotel site, put the show address in and look at how far away the hotels are.
> 
> Lazy Lazy Lazy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Balvennie said:


> Seriously though, have you actually tried finding a hotel in Hamm near the show using the site? I'm a pretty web-savvy person, but I have to say it's not easy!


We used it to book an entire 8 day roadtrip across the alps


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay, it appears all the hotels in Hamm are fully booked 

So I'm now asking if anyone is going to Hamm who wouldn't mind having me share their room?



Balvennie said:


> I'm hoping to go to the Hamm show on 10 Sept, but it seems the Mercure is all booked up! I know, I've left it late, but it hasn't been possible to make plans well in advance.
> 
> Does anyone know of a decent alternative hotel not far from the show that may have rooms available?
> 
> ...


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Balvennie said:


> Okay, it appears all the hotels in Hamm are fully booked
> 
> So I'm now asking if anyone is going to Hamm who wouldn't mind having me share their room?


Are you blonde, under forty and with an hourglass figure?

Seroiusly though I guess that they are all booked as it gets very busy.Look for a town nearby if you are driving and you may be lucky.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

We used this hotel last year. Hotel Langerbein - Home - Hamm: Hotel Langerbein, Zimmer ab 39 €

Spotless rooms. Really nice friendly owner and great food. 
:no1:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

If you get really stuck, there is a Mercure in Dortmund, 25 minutes on the train to Hamm, hotel virtually next to the train station.
And the german trains do run on time -)


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Mark! I've sent them an email - hope they know English! 



MARK.D said:


> We used this hotel last year. Hotel Langerbein - Home - Hamm: Hotel Langerbein, Zimmer ab 39 €
> 
> Spotless rooms. Really nice friendly owner and great food.
> :no1:


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have an offer of a lift, but only if it's in Hamm. Apart from that I'm just a little nervous about using the train system in Germany when I don't know any German (dumb I know) :bash:



hogboy said:


> If you get really stuck, there is a Mercure in Dortmund, 25 minutes on the train to Hamm, hotel virtually next to the train station.
> And the german trains do run on time -)


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

i had a quick look on expedia and there is hotel accomodation available for the weekend of the show but i havent a clue where the venue is situated and cant find a location map online so havent a clue how far any of the hotels are from the venue or whether there is public transport availble from the city centre to the show .......any suggestions would be gratefully received !


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

ok , just googled and translated the venues home page and it would appear that it's 15 mins by bus from the train station in hamm so i am sure you could find a hotel within walking distance of the station :2thumb:


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

You'd think, but all the hotels are fully booked 



oscarsi001 said:


> ok , just googled and translated the venues home page and it would appear that it's 15 mins by bus from the train station in hamm so i am sure you could find a hotel within walking distance of the station :2thumb:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Its got Star ratings and reviews on the website! *How is a reptile keeper any different to any other hotel user?! *:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Where to start???????.......................


----------



## Balvennie (Dec 5, 2010)

:lol2:



I am a scarecrow said:


> Where to start???????.......................


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

did you find a hotel in the end ????? i found loads on expedia within 20 miles but driving over by myself is gonna be soooooo expensive ........


----------

